# After the recent events



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Concerning Jenner and Dolezal I think this commercial will have to be pulled - this does not nurture the growth of our " new" enlightened society

http://www.ispot.tv/ad/73PB/coors-light-born-in-the-rockies-place


----------

